

Facebook Killing Off Places...To Put Location Everywhere - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/23/facebook-location-tagging/

======
0x0
Will they be using GPS geotags from EXIF data in photo uploads now? That'd be
neat... if they get the privacy controls right :)

~~~
canistr
It would be a very interesting privacy problem if they do that. Considering
that they strip EXIF data before adding your photos to your albums etc.

